# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  مش زى زمان محمد الغليظ

## أمين المكتبة

لقاء بعنوان (مش زي زمان) للدكتور محمد الغليظ

يتناول فيه قضية الفتور في الالتزام و ذهاب حلاوة البدايات

و ما أسباب ذلك و كيف نتقي أو نواجه هذا المرض الذي يصيب الالتزام بالشيخوخة المبكرة

كان هذا اللقاء بمسجد ابن كثير بالإسكندرية بتاريخ 25-9-2013




مش زى زمان محمد الغليظ



للمشاهدة إضغط هنا


اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ............

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك...............

----------

